# Need Info on ACS application



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have got a list of questions, it would be great if you can help me out. I know I am asking somequestions which are repeated in our Forum. Kindly excuse me for that - since I am not using any agent I dont want to make any (sillyyyyy!!) mistake.
1. I have around 35 pages of documents how do I arrange them for ACS - 
a) in wht order should I arrange 
b) how do i group them do I staple or paper clip

2. Whom should I get the documents attested from - Govt hospital doctors or lawyers or notary??

3. Should I get all the docs attested including my salary slips, reference letters. 

4. I am planning to include my husband also in my main application, should I get ACS assessment for him also. I have no plans in gaining points from his skills since I already have enough points.

5. Should he be taking IELTS exam ?? He has done his BE with first language as English.

6. Which courier service shall i use from India? 

7. Can i give my HDFC credit card(international platinum card) number for payment?

Thanks in advance.

Cheers,
Cintai


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Cintai

1. 
a. pick a file with pockets.. the kinds u get with separate leafs, they have punch holes on one side and its basically a plastic sleeve and the documents can be inserted in them.

b. number each leaf/sleeve, make an index and mark which sleeve has which document.

c. keep all educational docs together, all work related ones together..s on and forth

d. no stapling/no clipping.. keep each document in its own sleeve, you know what each document stand for, they dont, make it in such a way that even a 2 yrs old child can make out which document is where.


2. notary. go to nearest court, there are lots of notaries sitting outside. they charge 10 rs. each document, if u take a bunch, they bargain. make two/three copies so that ur work is done at one go

3. everything has to be photocopied and attested.

4. no ACS is only for your skill, if u dont meet the point criteria, then get his skill also attested so that u get additional points at the time of the main visa application

5. IELTS is compulsary for Indians, if u can prove he did his entire schooling etc in english, then he can provide those proofs but it depends on teh CO, might ask for it, we thot the same for me as i am secondary applicant but i think it isnt worth it, ask him to go for ielts.

6. Register post them, takes a week/10 days and they give you a confirmation/delivery receipt. everywehre they suggest using registered post. take 3-4 days longer but is cheaper. Courier would take 2000 rupees and registered post about 700. it isnt about money but do as it is suggested. if u want to use courier, use blue dart.. and go straight to theri office rathr thn going to the franchisee/ collection offices

7. Yes you can give any card for the payment. 



Hope this helps.. give us a shout if i missed anything or if u got any other confusion


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

That was really helpful. U are rocking Anj. Thanks a ton for ur answers. Will shout again when I get more queries. Thanks again.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

u'r welcome cintai


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Anj,

Where can I get the pocket file?? Will it be available in landmark?? Wht should I ask them for??


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

any stationary shop. it is like an office file but in plastic with space for punched sheet.
as for the sleeves, they are also easily available. I guess landmark should have it.
http://www.office365.co.uk/im/pim/155861.jpg
check this link, this is the kind of file i am talking about
and the sleeve is like this
http://www.mdstamp.com/images/PY3_75x5_75_LRG.jpg
just that it has punch holes on the sides. you can add as many in the file


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Pictures speak louder than words... U proved it Anj. Thanks a ton!I have got all docs ready need to get attested and should pack it properly. Hope to send before this month end.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

wish u luck.. and dont forget making an index


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Yah sure Anj. Will do tht.


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Anj,

In what order should I keep my experience letters whether current company experience letters first or first company's? Also as far as educational transcripts are concerned I am including each semester marksheets, consolidated marksheet and degree certificate. Again, What order should I follow for these?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I think it should be latest followed by the one before that.because the last work exp. (specially last 12-24 months) is what they might be most interested in.

as for educational proofs, it can be the other way, started from schooling then college.. etc.

this is what my logic says should be the order. i can be wrong


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

but if the index is on order and alll the sleeves are numbered, i dont think the order of educational documents would matter. what say?


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Yah u r rite. Will get the index ready. Dont feel tht i m bugging u alot .... One more question how did u number the sleeves. When I put in the docs into Plastic sleeve how will I number the sleeves?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi again, not an issue cintai, we applied thru an agent, we had him to guide us through the process, that time I was not very active here but I did learn a lot from my experience and from reading. Happy to help 

ok, as for numbering, you can buy stickers, ther are available at any stationary shop. The white ones in rectangular shape. They are normally used in offices (for pasting on envelops) or otherwise on wedding cards also, people buy these because u get them in A4 sheets, (already cut), and they type the name/adresses and take print on them. and u get these in different sizes, an inchx2 inches, half an inch x an inch ..so on n forth


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

I appreciate ur energy level in helping people. Stickers make life easier...will get the stickers.


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

cintai said:


> Anj,
> 
> In what order should I keep my experience letters whether current company experience letters first or first company's? Also as far as educational transcripts are concerned I am including each semester marksheets, consolidated marksheet and degree certificate. Again, What order should I follow for these?


Cintai,

Follow this order as mention on acs site.
Index Page
Application Form 
Passport or Birth Certificate 
Details of Relevant Tertiary Qualifications 
Vendor Qualifications 
Employer references 
Resume 

soon i will post my application scand pdf to review for u people and it will helpful for me as well for u.


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Aslam. Have got a file withsleeves. Inserted the docs as per the order suggested. Do u have a sample Index page which i can reuse??? I m planning to send ACS application by next tuesday, if u scan it before tht it will be really helpful.


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Should I place one sheet in each sleeve for eg., Application form has 3 pages so should I place n three sleeves or alll in one sleeve. Pls help.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi

u hv to tk a call, u can use three or one


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

ok Anj..will think about it


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

actually, there is no hard n fast rule, whatever u think will be easier for the person who is checking the file,


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

cintai said:


> Should I place one sheet in each sleeve for eg., Application form has 3 pages so should I place n three sleeves or alll in one sleeve. Pls help.



Cintai,

Get the clour bookmark from shop and paste in sleeve and colud u plz send me acs fill form?? i want to see plz.. send its urgent


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi abbas, no one will send their form duly filled, why dont u ask here if u got any issues filling your form.

I am sure someone or the other can assist you


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hi abbas, no one will send their form duly filled, why dont u ask here if u got any issues filling your form.
> 
> I am sure someone or the other can assist you


Anji,

Thanks for quick reply.

i have 6 year experience in IT and also CCNP certified and im applying for ASCO:223179 is it fine? in Summary of Relevent Exp the section "MODL Nomination" is it ok i write the ASCO code 223179 or need to write somethign else?
what to write in Details responsibilites etc??
My Full Name is Abbas Ahmad
then what willl be the Surname and Given Name?
Occuption: Computing Professional Nec??


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Anj,
Got one more doubt while filling in the application form. There is a column which says Visa, Master card etc., wht should I be filling in it. Whether yes or should I tick.... Wht is Letter of Completion which they had asked ... Kindly help out!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the visa dna mster card is for the application fee, how are you paying them? if u r using either of these, u tick on the one u r using.

As for letter of completion.. I dont know, from what i recall, we checked the N box, i think it was for letter of completion of studies (masters/graduation) from respective departments. I am not sure..


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> the visa dna mster card is for the application fee, how are you paying them? if u r using either of these, u tick on the one u r using.
> 
> As for letter of completion.. I dont know, from what i recall, we checked the N box, i think it was for letter of completion of studies (masters/graduation) from respective departments. I am not sure..


Anj,

plz reply im waiting plz....... and how to attach file on forum?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Abbas

I cant comment on the ASCO code, you have to find that on ur own. If ACS feels you should have another code than the one you fill in the form, they would do it on their own.

Detailed responsibility would be the roles and responsibilities in your job profile. What all do you do.

Surname would be your family name, in your case I think it would be Ahmad and the given name would be your first name, Abbas

and you have to be patient Abbas, the replies would come as and when people see them.


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Abbas
> 
> I cant comment on the ASCO code, you have to find that on ur own. If ACS feels you should have another code than the one you fill in the form, they would do it on their own.
> 
> ...


Dear Anj,

Really appreciate your effort to helping.


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

I am paying by Visa card ,since there was no check box I was confused whether to tick or write in "Yes". Recently I cam e across a post which talked about LOC but then I forgot the details. Will do some more analysis then.


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Anj,
sday went to the court and got attestation. I was literally inside the court hall... Was just remembering the scenes that use to come in our Indian cinemas. 

I got some more doubts while filling the ACS application form. For Tertiary Qualifications I have put BCA alone should I also specify XII and X std?? If so they ask for the length of the course wht should i specify??


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

No Expert, so others may correct me. Tertiary means a Uni degree - certificates / diplomas (where transferable / applicable) can count towards Uni course credits though, if a person sought to pursue a tertiary education.
Likewise, if a student chose not to complete their Tertiary degree, but had successfully complete a set number of courses / classes, they may be eligible for a certificate / diploma.

10th 12th wont be included in this i guess


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

So does that mean I dont have to include my XII and X std marksheets also. Just the College degree certficate along with consolidated and individual marksheets are enough


This is what is present in the ACS site:

Details of relevant tertiary qualifications
Applicants are required to provide official documentary evidence to support claims for all tertiary education qualifications that they have achieved (regardless of ICT Content). 

All Applicants must provide:

Academic Testamur (Certificates) for the course. If this has not been awarded, a letter of completion can be substituted, and 
Complete Academic Transcripts / Mark Sheets, showing all the subjects / units studied for the qualification. If possible, please provide details of the percentage of relevant computer content in the course from the appropriate institution, and
If exemptions from a course have been granted, applicants must provide documentary advice from the university/institute specifying the title of the unit (s)/subject(s) which have been credited and the basis upon which the exemptions have been given.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no u do include ur 10th and 12th as well. U asked me what is tertiary ed.. there is a column for tht i believe, if there isnt then u add the 10th and 12th in the same.

the 12th would be 2 yrs, 10th leave it blank, thats what we did. I do not hv the form to check what we did. but from what I remember we left 10th length of course blank.


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

ok Anj. will do as u say... tx again


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Anj,

Since I am a C# developer my ASCO code is 2231-79. What should I fill in fro Occupation ..is it just Computing Professional??


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

It should be computing pro and in bracket u can put C# developer below it


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

cintai said:


> ok Anj. will do as u say... tx again


hi cintai,

i guess u r applying own your own (i mean mo agent).....
well i too have to start this in june.....
by any chance r u from b'lore...??


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

hi raj,
U r rite. I am applying on my own. I am not from b'lore.


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

Plz anybody can see my form?? and reply if correction require? plz


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your application. In the Checklist section you will have to Tick rather than specifying Y or N. Since it has been specified on top as :"(Please tick appropriate answer)"


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks dear now check again plz see all pages if changes require then let me know really appricate ur effort.


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Everything looks fine for me... But then I am also in ur state only. Let wait for others view also. Dont forget to fill in the Occupation.


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

cintai said:


> Everything looks fine for me... But then I am also in ur state only. Let wait for others view also. Dont forget to fill in the Occupation.



Thanks citani,

sory i 4get to mention occupation its Network Administrator do u think its ok?
and i also complet reference letter of u wana see i can share.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

1. Spelling of Bahwalpur for BSc. for SSC & ICS it is Bhawalpur

2. In responsibilities section, fill it with key words as mentioned in ur CV. Dont write please see resume for details. You can write, Exchange, Network setup or whatever it is that u do but mention key words

3. And as Cintai pointed out, occupation should be mentioned


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

Anj thanks for correction and spelling is Bahawalpur it’s correct and finally I completed plz have look if any change require and also see the ASCO Code and MODL as well.

In Qualification section only academic education need to write or I can also write vendor like CCNA, CCNP??


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you can mention CCNA and CCNP but we did not mention those in the form, in our case these were mentioned in the CV. cant comment.


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> you can mention CCNA and CCNP but we did not mention those in the form, in our case these were mentioned in the CV. cant comment.


ok i will not metion. when u have time plz check the form and advice.


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Anj,,
I couldnt get Adobe writer so I have hand written in the Application form is tht ok or is it mandatory to type in and not write.


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

cintai said:


> Hi Anj,,
> I couldnt get Adobe writer so I have hand written in the Application form is tht ok or is it mandatory to type in and not write.


Cintai,

its not mandatory but if u fill with adobe writer then i will be easy for u to complete Education and Experience section i will suggest u to fill with writer try with adobe 7 Professional

Anj..

im waiting for ur reply on acs form kindly tell me is it final na? bcoz i checked everythng myself just need ur comments


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Abbas I am no expert, it looks fine to me


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Abbas I am no expert, it looks fine to me


anj but u have idea that's y i ask u anyway im going to submit via DHL tomarrow do pray for me.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i understand thts y i said, I have learnt thru experience and I am no expert. I might be wrong. 
Wish u luck


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> i understand thts y i said, I have learnt thru experience and I am no expert. I might be wrong.
> Wish u luck


but dont say "I might be wrong" dear im doing this from march its really tough for me to do it myself even i consult with agent he said he will charge $400 to prepare ACS application  and wht about ur application? wiating for VISA?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeaj abbas, we applied 8 and half months ago. waiting .. but its alright, atleast the economy wud get better in this waiting period, if nothing else.

dont worry, I think ur form looks fine. When I said I might be wrong means u recheck for everything. I am sure you wil get thru


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> yeaj abbas, we applied 8 and half months ago. waiting .. but its alright, atleast the economy wud get better in this waiting period, if nothing else.
> 
> dont worry, I think ur form looks fine. When I said I might be wrong means u recheck for everything. I am sure you wil get thru


Thanks bro will pray for u aslo hope for best..................


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

abbas, this isnt bro, this is sis


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> abbas, this isnt bro, this is sis


ohhhhh ajn lolz  really okz sis wish u gudluck hope u get everyhtng in life


----------



## jaz (May 31, 2009)

*Hi*

Hey anj,

i got my acs application ready but i just need to know what all do i mention in the covering letter an if there is any format i would really appreciate.i tried to look around here bt there isn't anything clearly mentioned about it.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

covering letter for what? mentioning the attached documents is it?


----------



## jaz (May 31, 2009)

*hey*



anj1976 said:


> covering letter for what? mentioning the attached documents is it?


yeah for that only but nehow i have already applied. i made it on my own... just hope that i get thru' the assessment... wish me luck....


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

cintai said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have got a list of questions, it would be great if you can help me out. I know I am asking somequestions which are repeated in our Forum. Kindly excuse me for that - since I am not using any agent I dont want to make any (sillyyyyy!!) mistake.
> 1. I have around 35 pages of documents how do I arrange them for ACS -
> ...



Cintai,


1. See the attached file to arrange documents and dont staple or use clip. u can get file with 60 pocket in Rs:120 Rupess.

2. Only from notary Public and 3 stam per page.

3. No need to attest reference letter bcoz its should be on letter head and salery slip not required for acs and all other documents that ur send copy need to attest.

4. Not confirm

5. IELTS is must but after assessment.

6.yeah u can use credit card for payment just makesure they allowed internationaly


----------



## jaz (May 31, 2009)

abbasahmad said:


> Cintai,
> 
> 
> 1. See the attached file to arrange documents and dont staple or use clip. u can get file with 60 pocket in Rs:120 Rupess.
> ...


Abbas,

u said no need to get reference letter certified so, does that mean that one should send original reference letter??? i have sent certified copies only...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

jaz the documents that he claims should not be sent are not mentioned in teh ACS checklist but they do help in verifying your other documents.

References are required as they can call to check if you really are working in the said office under the skill.

As for reference letters, certified copies are good.


----------



## jaz (May 31, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> jaz the documents that he claims should not be sent are not mentioned in teh ACS checklist but they do help in verifying your other documents.
> 
> References are required as they can call to check if you really are working in the said office under the skill.
> 
> As for reference letters, certified copies are good.


Dear Anj,

thanks a lot.well i have not included salary slips but i guess they'll ask for it if required.what do u think?


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

jaz said:


> Dear Anj,
> 
> thanks a lot.well i have not included salary slips but i guess they'll ask for it if required.what do u think?


Anj,

I Sent reference letter on letter head and ACS also ask to send reference letter on letter head no need to send copy.


----------



## jaz (May 31, 2009)

abbasahmad said:


> Anj,
> 
> I Sent reference letter on letter head and ACS also ask to send reference letter on letter head no need to send copy.


abbas,

ACS has mntioned all the documents those are required and in the end they mentioned that send only certified copies... well if u have sent original even thats good but it's just that u need have another copy of ur original reference letters as those will be required by DIAC also.When did u apply for ur assessment?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

abbas reference letters from co-employees have to go on plain paper attached with business cards. no company has letterheads available for personal use.

as for salary slips, pls understand that these documents are not asked for by them, they just act as proofs that you are working in the company as mentioned in your cv. these are supporting documents for your CV


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

jaz said:


> abbas,
> 
> ACS has mntioned all the documents those are required and in the end they mentioned that send only certified copies... well if u have sent original even thats good but it's just that u need have another copy of ur original reference letters as those will be required by DIAC also.When did u apply for ur assessment?


I sent my application last saturday and i will get other copy of these letter on letter head.


----------



## jaz (May 31, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> abbas reference letters from co-employees have to go on plain paper attached with business cards. no company has letterheads available for personal use.
> 
> as for salary slips, pls understand that these documents are not asked for by them, they just act as proofs that you are working in the company as mentioned in your cv. these are supporting documents for your CV


anj, reference from employer has to be on letter head... co- employees reference can be on plain paper. but if we get employer reference then also u think we need to send co-employee documents.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes reference letter from employer has to be on letterhead 
jaz u have sent the application already, relax , u cant do anything now except for waiting, incase they need more documents, they will ask for it.


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

jaz said:


> anj, reference from employer has to be on letter head... co- employees reference can be on plain paper. but if we get employer reference then also u think we need to send co-employee documents.



". What information needs to be contained within the employer reference?

These should be on company letterhead and include the job title, a detailed job description and precise dates of employment. They should also clearly state whether employment was full or part-time along with demonstrated levels of competence with any computer languages, the various types of hardware and software used and the extent of involvement with any major projects. 

The reference should also be dated and signed by the author.Letters of appointment or contracts are not accepted. 

References covering a minimum of four (4), six (6) or eight (8) years full-time equivalent are recommended. 

"
Kindly read this as mention on acs site.


----------



## jaz (May 31, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> yes reference letter from employer has to be on letterhead
> jaz u have sent the application already, relax , u cant do anything now except for waiting, incase they need more documents, they will ask for it.


Ha Ha Ha .... dats correct anj... m just clearing out my doubts so that i'll be able to help others in proper way...


----------



## sweety1979 (Apr 17, 2009)

*Tertiary and Vendor qualifciations*

Hi Anj,

Am applying for online ACS.
Would appreciate if you would let me know the difference between Tertiary qualification and Vendor qualification.

Also pls let me know what do Microsoft certifications like MCPD come under.. I remember you saying that you had applied for your husband who has a MCPD.

Thanks in advance, Anj
Regards
Sweety


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Sweety,

welcome to the forum

'Tertiary" officially refers to any formal course post Year 12 and any University course at any level - the formal, non-compulsory, education that follows secondary education like masters, BA, MA BSc, B'Ed etc etc
in simpler words
Any education entered after successful completion of secondary education, which may include vocational post-secondary education (leading to a certificate) and higher education (leading to a degree), even though the designation is often used synonymously with higher education.

Vendor qualification would be what you learn over the year from your work experience without taking any formal training (course) for the same.

and no they dont really consider MCP as tertiary qualification, it is merely a vendor certification course which one can give without taking any coaching.

Hope this helps


----------



## sweety1979 (Apr 17, 2009)

*Thanks Anj*

Hi Anj,

Thank you very much. Appreciate your response.

Just want to let you know something Anj. In future u can add a sentence in your resume that u do social service on expat forum for people with queries .
I have seen you answering with detailed response to almost anyone you is confused. Hats off to you!!! . 

Thank you so much.
Regards
Sweety


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi sweety, 

I work half as hard as the other mods do 
amaslam, dolly and karen are way ahead of me.. trust me, amaslams's replies are more detailed and to the point..and ofcourse dolly and karen add to it. 

cheers
anj


----------



## sweety1979 (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re:*

Anj, you seem to be humble too . That's nice.

I'll keep bugging you with my queries once n a while.

Can you pls let me know how to post a new query. 
Regarding applying online for ACS, I read ICT qualification. Is this related to Australian qualification or something to do with other qualifications too?

Thanks in advance
Sweety


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

u'r welcome sweety

I did not get what u mean by post a new query? u mean in here? on the main page, above all the threads, there is a tab that says new thread.. as simple as that 

and ICT qualification would be what? i dunno. can u tell me what the sentence says or any description under it? (just when u say i am helpful, I leave u wondering  ) dont over estimate anyone ever


----------



## sweety1979 (Apr 17, 2009)

Right... I found the new thread... thanks for the same

Regarding ICT, on the ACS website while filling a Skills application it says:

Relevant qualifications
Please enter the details for any ICT qualifications or other courses that contained ICT subjects. Relevant Australian ICT qualifications are classified as Associate Level - Diploma, Associate Diploma, Degree with ICT minor; Professional level - Degree with ICT major. 

I guess ICT stands for Information Communication Technology (not sure though)... wanted to know if this qualification is related just to Australian qualifications...

By the way I guess I didn't over estimate you... It was just that my question wasn't clear ... 

Thanks again
Sweety


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi All,

I received a mail from ACS - Rachel asking for more documents. Should I send them thru post or can I scan and send the same replying to her mail. Also was anyone had the same officer - Rachal Underhill to assess if so kindly share your experiences. 

Date Received: 11-June-2009 
Event Type: Skills Assessment 
Status: Awaiting documents 
Managed By: Rachal Underhill


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi, y dnt u ask her hw they want the documets, mail or hard copy.


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

Dear Same with me i ask her she refused to get via email only hard copy they accept just sent hard copy ASAP.

She ask me to send detail Transcript of BSc im stuck due university response 
rachal also assessing my application.


"Please be advised that we require a hard copy of this document as we cannot accept scanned copies."


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Well thts a gud idea, Anj. i am confused on for which company I had worked she is asking for more documents. Becoz she had specified in general tht 

"Certified copy of proper and detailed employer references. Please note letters of appointment or contracts are not accepted. Emploer references These should be on company letter head and include the job title, a detailed job description and precise dates of employment. They should also clearly state whether employment was full or part time along with demonstrated levels of competence with any computer languages, the various types of hardware and software used and the extent of involvement with any major projects. "

Anybody else received something similar to this???


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

cintai said:


> Well thts a gud idea, Anj. i am confused on for which company I had worked she is asking for more documents. Becoz she had specified in general tht
> 
> "Certified copy of proper and detailed employer references. Please note letters of appointment or contracts are not accepted. Emploer references These should be on company letter head and include the job title, a detailed job description and precise dates of employment. They should also clearly state whether employment was full or part time along with demonstrated levels of competence with any computer languages, the various types of hardware and software used and the extent of involvement with any major projects. "
> 
> Anybody else received something similar to this???


cintai,

As i told you about my case she ask me to send hard copy even i sent her scan documents as far Employer reference letter u have to send as per ACS requirment if u need sample then i can share my letter.


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Abbas. It would be great if you could share ur employer reference.


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

cintai said:


> Thanks Abbas. It would be great if you could share ur employer reference.


See the attached file and fallow this pattern.


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks again!! Did you get this on a letter head or did u type in and get it signed from ur collegues and attach their business card?


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

cintai said:


> Thanks again!! Did you get this on a letter head or did u type in and get it signed from ur collegues and attach their business card?


Yeah i get these on letter head from current n X Employer and also attach business card.


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

oh thts great. But then it is not possible for me to get.. I have worked in Wipro and Accenture. They donot give any such letters and tht too in letter head. I had sufficient docs to prove my employment with these companies like salary slip resignation letter. But then the CO is expecting employer reference to know my efficiency at work i guess.,


----------



## lotsofluck (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi,

I am about to apply online ACS skill assessment and I have few questions. I would appreciate if someone answers the given below questions;
1. I didn't see any place to attach Passport and Resume. Should I attach those along with Education or Reference letters ?
2. Do I need to attach/send all the pages of passport or only the personal detail pages ? 
3. I don't have AUS valid/expired visa but I do have visas of other countries. So for ACS application, do I need to include those pages as well ?
4. All of my employer reference letters(5 in total) contains 5-7 responsibilities. Is it enough for ACS skill assessment ? Has anyone got successful assessment with reference letter containing 5-7 responsibilities/duties ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lotsofluck (Mar 13, 2009)

5. Also few of my previous companies doesn't exist anymore. So how will ACS or DIAC will treat those reference letters ? should I submit the referene letter of those companies or do I need to submit the affidavit stating those companies are closed.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I dont see the harm in uploading all pages tha thave anything written on them, in my knowledge that is the procedure always, when you mail your passport to someone, its always all pages except fro the blank ones.

as for the reference letters, even f it is one responsibility, it does not make a difference till the time that is what you do. just make sure you elaborate each thing you work on.

the companies that are closed might be an issue, they want to make sure you are not providing fake papers. You can give reference letters from the employee working with you in those companies or if you have any papers.documents proving you worked there and can manage some proof that the company ceases to exist, that would be better for you.

Remember, you are desperate for a positive assessment, they are not. So its you who has to gather as much as you can, fot them, it would not take much to turn your application down

hope this helps

a


----------



## bhanu.tiruveedula (Jun 16, 2009)

lotsofluck said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am about to apply online ACS skill assessment and I have few questions. I would appreciate if someone answers the given below questions;
> 1. I didn't see any place to attach Passport and Resume. Should I attach those along with Education or Reference letters ?
> ...


Hi,

I have recently (3 days back) applied online for ACS.
(1) I have attached Passport copies (except blank ones) in education section. And anyway, sent Resume along with certified copies by courier.
(2)&(3) I have attached all scan copies (personal details and visa pages, except blank pages)
(4) I have also my role and just 5 responsibilities only on both resume and statutory declaration.

I hope those are enough. Currently the status is "To be allocated".
Let us see what will happen.


----------



## lotsofluck (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks bhanu and anj1976 for your replies.

For my last two companies, I worked as freelance consultant and the manager has given me the reference letter stating that I worked as consultant and mentioned the duration and the responsibilities. So should I still give the statutory declaration saying I was a freelancer and that I worked as consultant in those companies or the reference letters are enough? I do have the proof of payments and tax withhold and tax return proofs.


----------



## bhanu.tiruveedula (Jun 16, 2009)

lotsofluck said:


> Thanks bhanu and anj1976 for your replies.
> 
> For my last two companies, I worked as freelance consultant and the manager has given me the reference letter stating that I worked as consultant and mentioned the duration and the responsibilities. So should I still give the statutory declaration saying I was a freelancer and that I worked as consultant in those companies or the reference letters are enough? I do have the proof of payments and tax withhold and tax return proofs.


Hi,

If the reference letter you got is on company letterhead, then its fine. Otherwise, it would be better to submit Statutory Declaration. Don't take chance.

Experts, please post your suggestions.


----------



## lotsofluck (Mar 13, 2009)

bhanu.tiruveedula said:


> Hi,
> 
> If the reference letter you got is on company letterhead, then its fine. Otherwise, it would be better to submit Statutory Declaration. Don't take chance.
> 
> Experts, please post your suggestions.


Thanks for your quick reply.

I was filling up the ACS online application and just wanted get a clarification on the "Details" field under "Relevant Experience". I have copy pasted the content from my resume into the "Details" field. Is that ok ?


----------



## bhanu.tiruveedula (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi,

In "Details" section under "Relavant Expr", I think you can mention something about your experience with that employer.



> I have copy pasted the content from my resume


I hope thats ok and that content is specific to your employer (if you have worked with multiple employers).

I have mentioned like: 
"I have been working since so and so years with current employer;
I have worked for so and so years with previous employer", etc...


----------



## amir4it (Jul 13, 2009)

should i provide them a cover letter for ACS and visa application?

any suggestion about cover letter template.


----------



## amir4it (Jul 13, 2009)

1) i am working since my 3 years BCS completed in 2005, then i did master as part time. is it ok for skilled independent/ACS.

2) my employer has given me experience letters, they are not willing to issue detailed letter but can provide detail on phone. is it going to make any hurdle for me?


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

*Please help*

Hi Seniors ,

I submitted my application to ACS on last week of April and about all most 10 weeks later my status got changed from In process to Awaiting documents , it was little panic as they requested the documents which I had already sent , “they wanted detailed employer reference from one of my previous employers specifically , since my previous employer doesn’t exist as they have closed their operation”, so initially I have attached all the possible documentation proof to confirm my employment , but this time it is bit annoying as they wanted more details from non existing employer , after going through few threads across different forums I have decided to attest colleague’s and supervisor’s confirmation letters stating my employment with my past organization , this took little time as one of my boss was in onsite at that time . So finally I managed to get the all the refrence letters and again I sent it to ACS and very eagerly waiting for further process.

Have any of you faced/or got to know this kind of situation ?, please help me to come out from this …..Your help/advise/suggestion is greatly appreciated ….all I wanted know is how ACS assesses if previous employer doesn’t exist I am in bit depression and no clue of what is happening here.

Below are my time lines with ACS.....

30th April, 09- document sent.
5th May, 09- Confirmation with user id and password. Status “to be allocated”
22nd May, 09 – Status changed to “In-Process” with the assessment officer as “XXXX”

23rd June, 09- Request for documents that I had already sent, status “Waiting Documents”

10 July , 09 – re sent the required documents to ACS.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI Oz

welcome to the forum

i suggest you start a new thread on this. more people will c ur thread.

cheers
anj


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> HI Oz
> 
> welcome to the forum
> 
> ...


Thanks Anj, Will do and lets meet there soon.


----------



## KanSingh (Jul 26, 2009)

cintai said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have got a list of questions, it would be great if you can help me out. I know I am asking somequestions which are repeated in our Forum. Kindly excuse me for that - since I am not using any agent I dont want to make any (sillyyyyy!!) mistake.
> 1. I have around 35 pages of documents how do I arrange them for ACS -
> ...


Hi
i am kanSingh applied to ACS on 10 july status In process managed by Rachal Underhill 
I think she was the one allocated to you too.just want to know about yr skill assessment status.....


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

hi,
I am yet to send my docs I have another 19 days left to send my docs. I am waiting for my ex-manager's business card. 
Will let u know when my status changes. Rachal is good in responding any doubts she is sending replies on time.


----------



## over-tm (Jul 29, 2009)

*ACS online form & credit card*

Hello,
On the last week I filled an online applicaion form, entered my credit card information and submited a form. But when I printed the application form the payment section was empty. Is it correct behavior? Should I send this printed form to ACS by express mail?

And when the password for tracking my status will be sent to me by e-mail? I have not got any e-mail from ACS yet


----------



## lotsofluck (Mar 13, 2009)

ACS online portal, today, shows my application status as "With Assessor".

How many days, from now, for assessment to get completed ? 
Will the portal show ACS application result ?


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

lotsofluck said:


> ACS online portal, today, shows my application status as "With Assessor".
> 
> How many days, from now, for assessment to get completed ?
> Will the portal show ACS application result ?


Thanks but ACS recevied my application 3rd june stilll status is in progrsss


----------



## jaz (May 31, 2009)

lotsofluck said:


> ACS online portal, today, shows my application status as "With Assessor".
> 
> How many days, from now, for assessment to get completed ?
> Will the portal show ACS application result ?


hi,

can't really say when you will get the result as it totally depends on the assessor... and the portal doesn't show the result. it will just let u know when the result gets posted to ur address... they will give you the registered post number.

cheers..
jaz


----------



## lotsofluck (Mar 13, 2009)

I did receive the registered post number by email but when I go to auspost.com.au to track the registered post, it cannot find any entry with that number. My online status still show "with assessor"


----------



## lotsofluck (Mar 13, 2009)

Received IELTS results yesterday. Missed extra 10 points. Got 6.5 in listening, 7 in Reading, Writing and Speaking. Overall is 7.


----------



## jaz (May 31, 2009)

lotsofluck said:


> I did receive the registered post number by email but when I go to auspost.com.au to track the registered post, it cannot find any entry with that number. My online status still show "with assessor"


they would have mentioned the time there on the same page or you must have received an e-mail stating that they ave posted your result letter and when can you check the status of your registered post. it takes some time to get the status of ur registered post updated.i wold suggest that you wit for atleast two days.

gudluck
jaz


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

*ACS Status*

Dear Abbas,

I have been silently reading these forums for the last few months. My question to you is, have you gotten through ACS ?.

I have prepared all my documents and I am ready to file my application soon after Eid. 

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## nagu (Jul 30, 2009)

foha2012 said:


> Dear Abbas,
> 
> I have been silently reading these forums for the last few months. My question to you is, have you gotten through ACS ?.
> 
> ...


Hi:

Should I get Attestation on all documents (like educational, salary slip, exp letter, passport, etc.) or only for educational certificates?

Thanks
Nagu


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi Nagu

take a photocopy of each and get everything attested.


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

Get everything photocopied and attested. Make 3 copies, you will need 1 for DIAC when ACS is approved and keep the 3rd copy for yourself.

Cheers

TAA


----------



## nagu (Jul 30, 2009)

In USA, Notary does not sign on each page of document (copy of original doc) instead of that they attach one separate sheet (1 page) and in that sheet they do mention name of the documents they are notarizing. 

I am planning to group the documents like educational certificate, passport copy and work reference letters. Get notary sheet for each group separately and staple it.

Is that ok? Still I need to get sign on each page of the document. Please let me know your guys exp. And thoughts


----------

